# Cajun microwave???



## mikey nc (Dec 23, 2015)

When I lived Louisiana, they had a cooker call that stainless steel with wood or charcoal tray at top that you pulled out to add more,what type of cooking do ya call this


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 23, 2015)

That would be pig roaster...suitable for whole hog, goat, sheep/lamb.

Eric


----------



## mikey nc (Dec 23, 2015)

No, I know how to cook whole hog in the ground or on BBQ pit with gas or wood,this is the size of a dormitorie refrigerator with two racks for ducks,rabbits, squirrels ect. With heat source on top in slide tray


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Dec 23, 2015)

Smoke is correct.  The Cajun Microwave is a roaster.  They are basically like a large outdoor dutch oven.  They come in sizes from large enough for a decent size pig to small enough for turkey.

Smoke it up
William


----------



## mikey nc (Dec 23, 2015)

Can you smoke with that type device, not as a roaster, but as a smoker


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Dec 23, 2015)

I have never seen one that could be used for smoking.  They are not designed to circulate air inside the cooking chamber.


----------



## mikey nc (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks, was wondering if I built one,using fan out bottom do y'all think it will work??


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Dec 23, 2015)

I am sure it could be made to work.  You would have to introduce a smoke source also.

Smoke it up
William


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 23, 2015)

La Caja China is a commercial made Cajun microwave. Somewhere on the net there is a guy that rigged a smoke generator to pump smoke into the box while cooking. So yes it can be done.


----------



## mikey nc (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes,was thinking heat an smoke coming from top,an using type fan,bath(fartfan) and regulating draft, pulling heat(smoke) down and out


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 23, 2015)

Here ya go. No need for fan, all you have to do is contact Todd and get one of his smokers. 

http://burninlovebbq.com/2011/07/19/easy-smoking-in-la-caja-china-a-maze-n-pellet-smoker-review/


----------



## mikey nc (Dec 23, 2015)

I've been welding for yrs. Was just wondering if it can work


----------



## mikey nc (Dec 23, 2015)

Is it to much of a problem, getting the right amount of heat,smoke, and maintaing heat that way ???


----------



## lotharw (Dec 26, 2015)

I have a La Caja China and have mounted a Smoke Pistol on it and it works great.  I don't use it as just a smoker but while roasting  pig, I add smoke to enhance the flavour.


----------

